
Why Geeks Should Speak - nkzednan
https://justinjackson.ca/speak
======
marmot777
I did my first public speaking about a week ago. I was anxious for several
days ahead of the event but once I started talking the anxiety subsided. I’d
recommend everyone try public speaking.

